# Pedals with clips and straps



## Rhythm Thief (5 Jan 2010)

I'm going back to clips and straps on my tourer, mostly so I can cycle to work without having to pack my size 12 safety boots in a pannier. Has anyone got a pair? I can paypal something, or swap for a new pair of Shimano SPD pedals (M535s, or something). Cheers folks.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 Jan 2010)

I'm going back to clips and straps on my tourer, mostly so I can cycle to work without having to pack my size 12 safety boots in a pannier. Has anyone got a pair? I can paypal something, or swap for a new pair of Shimano SPD pedals (M535s, or something). Cheers folks.


----------



## Dave5N (5 Jan 2010)

I have loads of pedals and stuff like this. I'll have a look later - sure I can find something.

Do you still pick-up near here? If so, you can collect them.


----------



## chris667 (8 Jan 2010)

I've got a pair. Send an SAE for them, as you're a regular.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Jan 2010)

Sorted, thanks folks.


----------

